# Minnesota Madness



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep thats it!! I got the name finally for my 2010 Blog....whoo hoo for me inkbouce:



heres the link to my 2009 Blog 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50494&forum_id=6


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

That's it. This is the start of the new blog???


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Woop Woop! Can't wait for the updatin'


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> That's it. This is the start of the new blog???


LOL! That much madness huh?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That's it. This is the start of the new blog???
> ...


LMAO it's a great blog so far huh I bet u cant wait for all my update lmao


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 2, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That's it. This is the start of the new blog???
> ...



LOL. I know crazy over there.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 2, 2010)

Lets hear about the bunnehs hey lol!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

:woohoo Love the name. I want more video's :bunnydance::bunnydance: leaseplease:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 2, 2010)

You all r so demanding lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> You all r so demanding lol


Gotta put your new Flip to use :roflmao:


----------



## hln917 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah and we're still demanding!:tantrum::tantrum::tantrum: Pics!!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 2, 2010)

PICS & UPDATES PLEASE


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 2, 2010)

OK I am not trying to hold out but I cant do crap until my other computer is fixed....Sorry guys:tears2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OK I am not trying to hold out but I cant do crap until my other computer is fixed....Sorry guys:tears2:



:sad:

We'll just have to wait.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

OK I have pics...I will have u know this took forEVER but now u all can stop being so demanding LMAO

JAY JAY












MONTY


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been having to keep Jay Jay in a small area in front of his cage. Since Monty has been here Jay Jay feels the need to mark his territory with pooping and peeing. I thought this was odd that Jay Jay does this cuz he hadbeen nuetered since November, I thought it wud eventually stop. I was wrong, it has progressively gotten worse. So Ihave decided toreduce his free roam status untill I feel he can be trusted again to not pee and poop all over the house, like he did b4 Monty arrived. 



Monty has been doing great, as he is getting older he pees less when he is out of his cage. He has the run of1 room that we have blocked off, but when Jay Jay is in his cageIunblock that room. In the beginning Monty didnt wanna leave his space, then poof one day he decided he is brave enough to roam the whole house. Now when I have him blocked in his room he throws a fit to get out even scratching at the gate to knock it down (which he has suceeded in doinng so) But I can not risk a fight between the boys and have to guilty of a conscience if I dont let themm out to play as much as possible.



So this concludes my updates for today...:wave:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 3, 2010)

:inlove: Thanks for pic's Denise.  



Sounds like a good idea to give JAy JAy a smaller area til he quits peeing everywhere. It's probably cause you have another male in the house. I'm guessing. Sounds like he's not happy about it. 

:wave: Hello from Ohio.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Monty is a dead ringer for my flemmie boy Titan.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Monty is a dead ringer for my flemmie boy Titan.


Do u have a pic of him somewhere I wud love to see him


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Monty is a dead ringer for my flemmie boy Titan.
> ...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thx for posting that Dave, I know it goes with out saying he is adorable.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

So this whole demoting Jay Jay thing has been a bit challenging...I am learning that he is such a dominant bun, he even tries to dominate me. I have him gated off in a section in front of his cage so he can go in and out

Well my "gate" is NIC panels that r 2 high...he can jump over that with no problem. then he runs all over and poops.

The kicker of all this is he waits till I am out of the room or off to do laundry. I can hear him make "the getting out noise" I come by him to then put him back in his area, and he starts to charge me and his BL is saying "Im out leave me the heck alone" 

He does try to bite also...well I lay him on his back and sternly remind him I'm the boss lol well He was jumping out of the area so much I needed to improvise a gate 3 NIC high...so far so good...I'm smarter than him HA HA HA


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like fun with JAy JAy. LOl.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

No not too much fun at all I went to put him away and now he wont even let me touch him I needed to clean up his mess and he kept charging me and biting me...not hard but not the point


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> No not too much fun at all I went to put him away and now he wont even let me touch him I needed to clean up his mess and he kept charging me and biting me...not hard but not the point


Oh no.... he's mad being locked back up. Maybe you should ask in the behavior section what to do. Biting isn't good.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

NO I am getting ticked too I cant have a bun that used to b free roam with great potty habits then I got Monty and all habits changed which is TBE but this...biting...aggression...and lunging at me...after my interview tonight I will spend some floor time with him and see it that will make a difference


----------



## hln917 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> JAY JAY


He sure looks demanding it this picture!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

U hit the nail on the head there Helen lol...Im thinking of investing chain mail, like they use on sharks...those bunny teeth r like razors


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

well grrr...try telling him no and biting back???? sometimes works with dogs...hmm...

or tempt him with food like we do the average boy and maybe hell come around...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

Brenda thats funny...bite him back...I gave him the ANGRY FACE :grumpy: and a stern NO lol I bet thats not the same tho huh? lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2010)

Has Jay Jay settled down yet?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

nope I did floor time with him...he is one mad bun...I will give him time to calm down


----------



## Torchster (Jan 7, 2010)

More craisins, I always say.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> More craisins, I always say.


Oh good idea...I will give him 2 bags then instead of one lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

hmmm did you mentally bite him when you told him no?? lol

have you tried ignoring him! i didnt think about that but i do it wit fallow when hes in a prissy mood and it works better than bribin with good!
or...ill be eating something he likes and make the bag shake a lot and make him nudge me and beg and let me cuddle him before he gets any


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 7, 2010)

:wave: Can we have pic's of Miles and Mickey??Please....



Jay Jay still being mean today??


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes Jay Jay is still being a shyster...just to me tho, go firure


----------



## Torchster (Jan 7, 2010)

What he is really saying is that he wants to come visit me.

Just call me the Bunny Whisperer.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> What he is really saying is that he wants to come visit me.
> 
> Just call me the Bunny Whisperer.


LMAO


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 7, 2010)

If he bites or nips you let out a short high pitch screem and tell him no. The scream sounds like a bunny being hurt and they will stop.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> If he bites or nips you let out a short high pitch screem and tell him no. The scream sounds like a bunny being hurt and they will stop.


OK thx for the tip Dave...I hope he also stops lunging at me...I wish I new what changed and sooo fast too...I have patience and leather gloves tho...its' all good lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 8, 2010)

Do I need to come to MN to straighten him out?? LOl. 

J/k 



Edit: He'd probably scare me. LMAO


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

What a great idea April!!! you can come to MN, Torch claims to b the Bunny Whisperer so u and I can sit back with drinks and watch "The Master" LMAO...either way it would b a blast


----------



## Torchster (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok - only becuase yer such a good bunny person fancy - I will try and channel Jay Jay from here.

Ahh, I know why he is upset, you don't watch enough NFL Packer games on the TV. Ya see, he is a big Packers fan.

Well, there ya have it. That and more craisins.

Bunny Whisperer.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> Ok - only becuase yer such a good bunny person fancy - I will try and channel Jay Jay from here.
> 
> Ahh, I know why he is upset, you don't watch enough NFL Packer games on the TV. Ya see, he is a big Packers fan.
> 
> ...


LMAO it helps to look at a pic of Jay Jay u can channel better...or so I have seen on animal planet lol

Well I dont even like football, but if the other 3 boys in this house saw what u wrote they would b shipping Jay Jay to u ASAP lol

Speaking of Animal Planet you should try and get a show of your own...There has been the Horse whisperer, Dog whisperer...U would make boo koo bucks as the Bunny Whisperer lol I "might" pay to see u lmao


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> What a great idea April!!! you can come to MN, Torch claims to b the Bunny Whisperer so u and I can sit back with drinks and watch "The Master" LMAO...either way it would b a blast


That sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 8, 2010)

k well im in too!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

OK Party at my house!!!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 8, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Do I need to come to MN to straighten him out?? LOl.
> 
> J/k




Are you near the Mall of America? I'm coming too. We can all squeal or scream like Dave suggested. I can just picture the look on Jay Jay's face as we do it!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do I need to come to MN to straighten him out?? LOl.
> ...


Yep I am 2 hours south-ish of the MOA


----------



## yngmea (Jan 8, 2010)

aww he is cute.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *SweetSassy wrote: *
> ...


I'm def coming for a visit so we can go to the MOA!! :yes:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> Ok - only becuase yer such a good bunny person fancy - I will try and channel Jay Jay from here.
> 
> Ahh, I know why he is upset, you don't watch enough NFL Packer games on the TV. Ya see, he is a big Packers fan.
> 
> ...


The reason he is upset is they are watching Packer games and he's a Bears fan.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 10, 2010)

I was told tapping your finger on thier nose and "turing" away is a sign for them that biting is not a good thing. 
When my dwarf started love bites, it seemed to work.
Hope Jay Jay calms down!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I hope u all had a good weekend...I did actually. I am still waiting to get the rest of my scrap booking things in. And since i am not the type of person to just sit around and enjoy relaxing too often, I had a whole weekend to sew. inkelepht:

I finished a beautiful quilt top I was unable to quilt it tho cuz I needed to order more thread. I am so excited to get that one done and shipped out to the new owner which I know will love it...if not...hmmm...I might have to resort to violence lol :biggrin2:

I started a french toile themed quilt Blue, and Yellow. When i am finished i will then decide whether I like it or not lol 

I did sign another child which started today and another one I am signing on Wed. I am elated I will have a full house again. My ears r ringing tho the new girl is sweet and great except she likes to scream...I think she popped one of my ear drums.... Advil is my friend lol
Jay Jay has decided he likes me again...WHOO HOO inkbouce: He has not bite me all weekend. Well and TBH he was out in his restricted area for the majority of the weekend and I was in another room, but he still received pets here and there from me and the family. So I might b in the clear from his bad attitude...let's all cross out fingers LOL

Mr Monty-Q has come out of his shell even more that I thought could happen. He has become a Binky fanatic. So much so that when I go in his room I have to be on my toes...he does them so much and sometimes so fast that I have been knocked on my hiney a few times now. Thank goodness its a small room I can catch my self b4 I break a hip lol

Pics will b updated some time soon.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 11, 2010)

Your giving us pic's!! WOOHOO!! :yes:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can do pics of the Boys soon April, or were u talking about pics of something else???


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 11, 2010)

Pic's of the boys


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey great blog love it but we need more pictures and hope your little man settle down some. 

I am on MSN


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Pictures pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Pictures pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


:yeahthat: :waiting:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

Monty

















Jay Jay


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

:inlove: Gorgeous Boys!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

we had a family night game and we played "Would You Rather...? this is one of the consequences. BJ was so funny


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

THIS ONE WORKS


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope it doesnt work and IDK why I will try one more thing to get that video to upload to photobucket....grrrrrrr


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Note to self, go to Winona, Minnesota and bun-nap bunny's. Your bunny's are beautiful.

Dave


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Note to self, go to Winona, Minnesota and bun-nap bunny's. Your bunny's are beautiful.
> 
> Dave


Thx Dave but if u come my way u cant come empty handed...I would definitely want one of those babies for Valentines day

And dont forget the snow chains


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

crossing fingers in hopes this time it works


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

IS monty always all over you like that? That was a cute video.I like when Zander was saying "no you didn't". LOl.....Now my kids are saying it. LOl. cause they watched it with me. And they want to watch it over and over. LOl.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well he is very cuddly and then when the camera comes out he is like what u just saw...I like close up shots from his level, but I have to be paitent to get one that is not all nose lol

when we r on the floor with him he is on top of us and he will do his binkies then back by us again...I like it he is not independant lol

Like I said I should have censored what Zander said we hear it all the time...but ya it is soo funny


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats ok...you don't have to censor. It was cute hearing him say it. 



Your house looks so nice and organized. I'm jealous. Lol. :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ya organized mess lol

did u notice the carpet in that video?? Monty did all that never swallowed but chewed the crap out of my floor


----------



## silvermoon (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Monty is so cute with those ears! I love the video, he is so friendly and cute and the way he plays with your son!

What type of bunnies are he and Jay Jay? They seem huge to me.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

They r Flemish Giants. They r hands down our favorite breed here. Glad u stopped by to check out the blog...I have a lot of demanding followers here so if I dont keep them happy I get in trouble...

Isnt Fluffy a Palomino??? that is a large breed too...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

i saw a black flemish buck on CL listed for meat or pet...it took ALL my self control and closing the comp down to not email the guy...

now your just making me want to go find the ad cause of Monty lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

OH u should find it Brenda I wanna see the pics


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

You know I have been sad...sad about the fact that I have a huge back yard, for being a townie I mean lol and it has been soo darn cold I cant even let the boys go out to play. It is bairn snow back there. All I see r the bunny prints from the wild bunnies running around...*sign*


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/1548892115.html 
its so tempting...with those HUGE ears. they came from a litter of i think 11. but ya...ugh. i want him -.- 

and i wanna take mine out into the snow but they outgrew their harnesses and i am to broke to buy another one lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh Brenda I meant boys as in my kids...I took my boys as in my buns out last night on the deck...they loved that soo much...we were only out there about 10 min tho


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/1548892115.html
> its so tempting...with those HUGE ears. they came from a litter of i think 11. but ya...ugh. i want him -.-
> 
> and i wanna take mine out into the snow but they outgrew their harnesses and i am to broke to buy another one lol


I didnt see meat or pet on the ad...but they r soo cute I can see why u r having a hard time


----------



## silvermoon (Jan 14, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> They r Flemish Giants. They r hands down our favorite breed here. Glad u stopped by to check out the blog...I have a lot of demanding followers here so if I dont keep them happy I get in trouble...
> 
> Isnt Fluffy a Palomino??? that is a large breed too...


Yeah, Flemish is a breed I had never heard of until I came to RO so I'm still figuring out the distinguishing characteristics of them. Size can be hard to tell in photos!

Fluffy is a Palomino or a mix. I have definitely seen larger buns in person, specifically the Californians at the shelter. Would either of your Flemmies fit in an oatmeal container? Maybe I just need to see a Flemmie in person to judge. Fluffy is definitely bigger than the dwarf breeds but most of the mixes I see at the shelter are around her size. 

I need to get her to the vet and have her weighed.

I wonder what my bun would think of snow. Sadly, we will never have any to find out!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluffy needs to come to MN to check out the snow..I can keep her indefinitely, I love Palominos!!!

Well right not their heads could fit in the container...but the rest of them no way lol

I got Jay Jay neutered in November and her weighed 9 lbs then at about 4 months old.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/1548892115.html
> ...



he had a few ads before that showed the litter when they were a couple weeks old saying they are large rabbits for meat and not show quality

its those ears...fallow doesnt have flemmie ears. just his gmas ears lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

im trying to picture my bun in an oatmeal container...lol..i dont think itd fit very far


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 15, 2010)

I couldnt' believe that my oldest BJ woke me up this morning. The best part of all that was that it was earlier than I normally get up. He figured that if he was up that it was also time for me to get up...YAWN...its is just too bad I was up till midnight watching Celebrity Rehab
:bed:

Last night I finally decided to try the Furminator...HA HA HA. I have had it for months now but have been hesitant to use it. I started with Monty. Clipped his nails...OUCH now I have such pretty lacerations...THX Monty. 

It wasnt too bad at all. I only got a little hair off him and it wasnt messy. So ok I thought this isnt too bad, now for Jay Jay. John was kind enough to offer to help...this is his first time helping, so I just chuckled cuz he will love the smell of scent glands. 

So I clipped his nails, cleaned scent glands...now onto the Furminator. From jump it was like a blizzard of hair. John had put his jacket on so he wouldnt get his arms scratched (its a black jacket) by the end of me brushing Jay Jay John and I looked like ghosts. Hair floating all over and into our mouths and noses, we were covered in hair. What was I thinking...I was such a speed bump with brushing. And I also think I lost the privilege of John helping me next time lmao

Note to self...dont ever do it in the house again:sweep:vacuum:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol. Sounds like you had fun last night


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 15, 2010)

I cant wait to do it all again lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL i love furminating. my buns arnt shedding a whole lot anymore thankfully...but it was EVERYWHERE when they molted. gross

o and if the thought makes you feel better...id totally help you in Johns place lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes it does make me feel better Brenda I'll let u know when I am gonna tackle that again lol


----------



## hln917 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Monty


Monty's in the house! I love the picture.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 16, 2010)

lol thx huni!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 19, 2010)

This weekend i sewed..ha ha whats new, I do it all the time  I also have a run set up for the buns so come down and have play time when I am down there. I brought Monty down for a while on Sat. 

It was time for him to be put back in his cage a few hours later. I did this with no problems. then later that evening I was hearing weird noises upstairs. This normally would have not got my attention, but I was the only one home. 

I go upstairs to investigate. Nothing...no ones there, but I see bunny droppings in a few different areas. OK this is soo odd cuz every one is in there cages...hmmm ok I will look at the clips on the cages to see if any r broken...this is such an odd thought cuz they r metal clips like I used on my horse lead ropes. But why not...the other thought was maybe the wild rabbits decided they needed a better place to live than under my back deck lol.

I have 5 of these clips on Jay Jay cage cuz is such a Houdini...nope he is in his cage nice and secure. I then investigate Monty...nope he is in his cage nice and secure...so I thought. I have 2 clips on his cage...the top one is just fine, but when looking at the bottom it has a huge space there...wtf happened, did the metal clip break, and he got out?? Nope the clip is fime..I only clipped the top one when I put him back in his cage b4. 

He snuck through the unclipped space which was only open about 5 inches, then went to explore the house, and when he was done put him self back in his cage like nothing ever happened. 

I was surprised that there wasnt more droppings or pee. Just a few to vacuum up, and one pee spot that was more of a territory marker in front on Jay Jay cage.

I wonder what Monty was thinking...he had freedom and then decided he didnt want it...


----------



## kahlin (Jan 19, 2010)

What a sneaky bunny! I think he just didn't want to get caught.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 19, 2010)

LOl. Is Jay Jay rubbing off on Monty??....He wanted to play some more. :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 19, 2010)

NO April dont say that...u will Jinx it lol

kahlin..I totally agree...he did have the "I didnt do nothin'" look


----------



## Torchster (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually it was JJ, he just framed Monty.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ha HA Ha Jay Jay played that angle well...darnit now I need to get different clips for the cages since i know Jay Jay opened it too


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sneaky bun


----------



## Torchster (Jan 22, 2010)

How's my little baby JJ doing?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 22, 2010)

he is doing well...sometimes I wonder if bringing Monty home was the best thing for Jay Jay I love Monty so much and wouldnt trade him for the world but b4 Monty came Jay Jay was a free roaming bun and had fantastic potty habits, and well that all has went out the window. But it seems I am unable to do much about that not I mean more than I have so I will just deal with what has changed and take it one day at a time. 

They both have such great but different personalities which I love in their own way just like kids. 

And any new happenings with Bert and Petunia???


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought for sure I would have to b rushed to the vet along with Jay Jay this weekend. Well Friday night to b specific. My youngest was eating a really nice gooey brownie. While Jay Jay was out running around, Jay Jay is almost as tall as Zander. Jay Jay stood up and plucked it right out of his hands, then took off into our bedroom. 

That little bugger found the one spot I cant get to him to get it back. in the dead center under my bed. Darnit. now what. I went to get the broom and try to slide him out. Nope that didnt work, he kept hopping over it. I had a large box then I slide under the bed, nope he kept moving around it. Well I was hollering, and cusing this hole time, Zander was bawling. and Jay Jay was having a gay ol' time. well then I went and got the crasin bag to try to lure him out, which usually works like a charm...of course not this time  

Well when Jay Jay was finally done with his brownie treat he came out for a crasin. Ha Ha I got'cha lol I put him back in his cage and watched him closely all weekend after reading scores of threads, and info on line about what could happen, or what to watch for. SO now it is Monday and that little bugger is doing great. Nothing affected him. he is eating like a horse, and drinking like a fish. But that whole episode gave me a heart attack...I am glad it is over whew


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh wow..... You have your hands full with Jay Jay. I'm glad he's fine and didn't get sick.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 25, 2010)

I know I was a basket case about it..thx huni


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am glad nothing happened and that everything is ok.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 25, 2010)

U and me both Dave  I was sweating bullets for a while there


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 26, 2010)

Having a rabbit sick is like when my kids were very little and couldn't talk yet, you had to try and guess what exactly was wrong so you could treat them.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 26, 2010)

OH i guess I better start doing that - shucks - I didnt realize the kids needed treatment lol I have no problem doing it for the rabbits...but I have my priorities lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 26, 2010)

so much has happened since ive been gone! so glad Jay Jay is ok...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> so much has happened since ive been gone! so glad Jay Jay is ok...


I know I need updates from u 2...maybe you could Messenger me with them


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

SO Jay Jay is back to being a shyster again. in the last 2 days I took him out of his restricted area to let him roam more of the house...I still gated off certain sections, but her had more room to run. The first day was great he was acting like a normal bun. Then yesterday he was back to lunging at me and he is acting territorial i guess. If i go to pick up a poop that is next to him I see him running for me, ears flat on his back and the funny thing is is that he is only doing it to me. I have been working so hard this whole time sitting with him trying to re-bond to him. But i guess it was all for not. I come close to him and he is right there ready to charge

But I thought since I can at least get close to Monty I would update pics of him and a movie when he was out this morning playing with the kids. they love him so much

Here is the Movie and I will get the pics in a few minutes.






ETA: I know I spelled daycare wrong...i got a kick out of that hope u do too lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## hartleybun (Jan 27, 2010)

reminds me of the saying - a place for everything and everything in its place.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

lol it is my motto I hate mess


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 28, 2010)

:inlove: Monty isa awesome bunny. He just plays right along with the kids. He's grown into a handsome bun. 



He looks really huge on camera. It was cute how he went inbetween the little girls legs. Lol. Jay jay needs to take lessons from him.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heck Ya Jay Jay needs lessons


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 28, 2010)

I love this picture!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thx Dave he loves it in there too


----------



## hln917 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cute video Denise! Love how Jacob kept putting his hand over Monty's eyes!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thx Helen I am stern about the kids being gentle


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful!!! 



I love it!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: 



Thank You!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am Happy about that to...its like a contact high when i hear that...u have no idea :3


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 29, 2010)

:great:what a lovely choice of colours! they work so well together and the elephant detail really makes it! i love the way the flying geese units draw your eye to the centre panel too.

am i seeing free machine vermicelli quilting? dont know if thats lost in translation but you just do the sewing equivalent of 'doodling'

edited for typos


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

HA ha ha Donna if you look a but closer it is a bear print not elephants ha ha ha

yes I did fee hand/stippling/meandering pick one u like all three are the same. 

I also used THE POUNCE with stencils...then i trace that... I dont have a Long arm...but I want one.

I am very proud of myself on this one, not professional by any means but I am still happy i did well


THX!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 29, 2010)

It looks professional and it is VERY nice!! You don't give yourself enough credit Denise


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am my own worst critic -I confess lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

thx Dave


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

I know I will b repeating my self here after I have posted my ongoing issues with Jay Jay
Herehttp://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54032&forum_id=48&jump_to=733884#p733884

But this is all resolved now. I made the decision to take him to No Splitting hares Rescue yest. and I feel he is in compliant hands with Lisa the owner. 

I took the advice of another RO member and sis a trade, seeing as if I had to guess she has about 100 rabbits in the 2 story farm house dedicated just to the rescue. 

We traded Jay Jay for a doe we decided to name Rose. She is only 6.6 lbs and really needs to gain weight but she was only at the rescue 2 weeks and she made huge improvements on her weight since she arrived. 

Lisa didnt know what breed she is and for that matter neither do I Lisa also said she was an older rabbit but not sure about exact age. Rose does have a tattoo in here ear so that would lead me to believe she is purebred but I could b wrong.

Rose is settling in nicely so far, she is a bit scared, which is to b expected, but when I do hold her she just melts into me. So I feel she will be a good match for us in the long run


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 31, 2010)

She is a beauty. Your right, she is thin but I know you will fatten her up Her name fits her too. I like it. What do the boys think? (Zander and BJ)


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well Zander is upset he wasnt able to have Jay Jay and Rose. But he understands. Bj was just upset that he couldnt go. but he understands too


----------



## hln917 (Jan 31, 2010)

She's a beauty! Love her color. Have Monty and her been introduced yet?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well for like a minute, but Monty isnt Neutered so I will keep them separate till he gets fixed


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 31, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> She is a beauty. Your right, she is thin but I know you will fatten her up Her name fits her too. I like it. What do the boys think? (Zander and BJ)


I meant do they like her? Is she ok with the boys or scared of them?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She is a beauty. Your right, she is thin but I know you will fatten her up Her name fits her too. I like it. What do the boys think? (Zander and BJ)
> ...


LOL oh well April since u put it that way Ha ha ha BJ is still gone...so no clue there. Zander had more fun playing with Lisa's kid Zack and on the way home we couldnt get him to be quiet. 5.5 hours of non stop talking whoo hoo lol. So he didnt seem to care lol. But when I gave her the butt bath last night he was right there watching her. 

Oh and John is smitten with her. I needed to get the dog kennel set up clean out the carriers, ect when I got home. with out me even asking he is asking for bowls so she can eat and drink, he got some hay and lettuce for her and sits in front of the carrier she was in just watching her. He didnt even notice all the stuff i was doing, thank goodness i didnt need help...I wud have hated tearing him away from her. He also was the one that came up with the name.

John likes watching her trance out and how she snuggles in your neck or melts on your chest when u hold her.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 31, 2010)

AwwwwSounds like you got a really nice bunny.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes I do hope so. Now it is just fattening her up and trying to pin point what her breed is and maybe an age

Thx huni


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 31, 2010)

what a gorgeous bunny! her name really suits her


----------



## silvermoon (Jan 31, 2010)

I read the whole thing about Jay Jay yesterday and I think you did the right thing, such a difficult situation! A trade is a great idea. Rose looks like a beautiful bun and I think you two will be much better suited to each other. Hopefully Jay Jay can find a home with someone who can handle him fearlessly and love him and work with him.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 31, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

*silvermoon wrote: *


> I read the whole thing about Jay Jay yesterday and I think you did the right thing, such a difficult situation! A trade is a great idea. Rose looks like a beautiful bun and I think you two will be much better suited to each other. Hopefully Jay Jay can find a home with someone who can handle him fearlessly and love him and work with him.


Why thanks a bunch for you kind words, and support


AND thanks you everyone else too...u all r great!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

So Rose and Monty r doing great today. I have my food mixed with oats at the moment to fatten Rose up. But how can I do that when she doesnt eat the oats. I saw her dish when i woke up this morning all the food was gone and the bottom was covered in oats lol 

So just to b on the safe side I have a vet appointment for her tomorrow night after i get done with work. She seems fine but I would feel more at ease if I got her a once over by a professional. 


ETA: spelling errors


----------



## Torchster (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for you Fancy. You made the best of a bad situation.

I'm not sure from the pics, and I'm no Tony, but if ya think see needs to put some weight, perhaps a little alfala (i don't know how to spell it). Just mix some in with her hay for a little while. Maybe a 90% hay with just 10% that stupid word I can spell. Not too much, but just a little extra to help her put on some weight slowly.

I also limit the amount of pellets that I give mine - perhaps some extra pellets might work too. Again, not too much, just some extra.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> Good for you Fancy. You made the best of a bad situation.
> 
> I'm not sure from the pics, and I'm no Tony, but if ya think see needs to put some weight, perhaps a little alfala (i don't know how to spell it). Just mix some in with her hay for a little while. Maybe a 90% hay with just 10% that stupid word I can spell. Not too much, but just a little extra to help her put on some weight slowly.
> 
> I also limit the amount of pellets that I give mine - perhaps some extra pellets might work too. Again, not too much, just some extra.


Shucks I knew I forgot something at the store today...Alfalfa. I had it on my mind also to try... I will get it later now. I did get her and Monty some toys tho..the things that were not at the top of my list lol

I am free feeding her. she seems o only eat when she is hungry and not eating all day, but I want it available there foe her when she wants it


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 1, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thx Dave


----------



## pOker (Feb 1, 2010)

I am just seeing this now...ROSE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!

You made a good choice..

Chat with you soon


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Hannah


----------



## gbread (Feb 1, 2010)

this bunny went from rags to riches in a matter of minutes. this bunny, Rose just jumped right out to you. see, bunnies do pick there owners at our rescue. JJ is good. he is not JJ the Jerk yet, but the name is in holding.:apollo:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

*gbread wrote: *


> this bunny went from rags to riches in a matter of minutes. this bunny, Rose just jumped right out to you. see, bunnies do pick there owners at our rescue. JJ is good. he is not JJ the Jerk yet, but the name is in holding.:apollo:


LISA??? I just figured this out OMG i had no Idea u r on RO


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

SO I took Rose to the vet. I needed to change my pants after I paid the bill though...Not expecting 75.00 for a check up.

I do like Pet Medical Center it is just the cost to me is unGodly.

So the checked her for skin parasites, fleas, ear-mites. Other stuff like looking at her feet and nails, eyes, and looking to see if she was dehydrated i guess. The vet stuck this thing in her mouth to check all her teeth and she said they look good, but if she had to guess the wear pattern or something on the teeth, she thinks Rose is 3 maybe...the teeth look like that in rabbits from the ages of 1-3.

they also took a stool sample...they will call me with the results. She told me 3 times what she was doing with it, but do u think i can remember.

The vet also shaved her area to see if she was spayed and she is not, so they were kind enough to give me an estimate of a spay...282.17...OMG i almost fainted. SO any way. If I decide to get her spayed it will not b for a while since I want her to settle in and gain weight b4 I decide anything. 

I have yet to tell John about the cost last night...ha ha ha dont tell him, its our secret lol He never asked either...which is very odd for him. But he is elated she has a clean bill of health


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad she's healthy 

She's young too. You/Lisa thought she might be older. How is she doing? Is she getting use to everyone?


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I'm glad she's healthy
> 
> She's young too. You/Lisa thought she might be older. How is she doing? Is she getting use to everyone?


The vet said it would b easy to assume her as an older rabbit cuz of how she looks. 

she has started to sprawl out in her cage...so that makes me think she is getting a bit more comfortable. But she is still so nervous and scared. when we go near her cage she moves to the farthest corner, or if I let her out to play, she always has a watchful eye and will run for her cage if we get too close. She needs a lot more time.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww 

You'll have to take more pic's when you notice her fattening up, and being more comfortable. :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

OH i forgot to add that she gained 2 oz since i brought her home. she went from 6.6 lbs to 6.8 lbs


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Awww
> 
> You'll have to take more pic's when you notice her fattening up, and being more comfortable. :biggrin2:


OK I will


----------



## Torchster (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW - that is expensive! Maybe someone on RO can tell you of someone in yer parts that might be a bit cheaper. Looks like you will have to keep yer buns apart for awhile!

Sounds like she got a pretty good look over, so that is good. If she is gaining weight that is a good sign. Sounds like she might take a while to come out of her shell, but that is ok. It will make the little victories that much more special.

I hope that JJ does well in his new surroundings.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

It does sound like Jay Jay is making small improvements...which I am happy about in multiple ways.

Ya this is the last vet I usually consider, cuz of the price, but i know if something needs to b done right...I go there first. cuz they have become known for there exotic pet savvyness. 

I did call my regular vet about getting a check up for Rose...they were very honest and said cuz of the situation it would b best to take her to Pet Medical Center. Which made me feel good that they were honest and werent just in it for the money.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 3, 2010)

It think itcosts me $65 for a vet visit for my bunnies. I think it's expensive cause it's exotic's. 

When I take my dogs in it only costs me like $ 30-35 but it's another doctor.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a feeling I might just b me...my views on expensive...but ya I am glad it is done, i was just shocked


----------



## hln917 (Feb 3, 2010)

I look at it this way, I'd rather pay to know the vet is rabbit savvy and know what they are doing then to save and risk myrabbit's health later on.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very true Helen very true


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 5, 2010)

Monty decided to make the long trip into the dining room to visit Rose. This is an adventure for him cuz of the wood floors, so he walks slowly from rug to rug or next to the wall when there is no wood. 

She was not a welcoming force at all quite the opposite. the 3 times they did smell each other she was trying to scratch at him. The rest of the time she went to the farthest away spot in her cage. At one point she just layed down and ignored him. I could tell she was scared to. 












I did get a call this morning from the vet saying her fecal showed no signs of parasites or well, anything, so they r giving her a clean bill of health. YEAH!!!

Last night I caught her doing a DBF. I can tell she is very comfortable in her cage and feels safe, but then when I open the door for her to come out to play she will sit under the dinning room table. I have been slowly laying on the floor next to the table. Her eyes r the size of grapes and she is so tense. then if I make the slightest move she takes off for the cage. Well I dont wanna push it with her, but i keep trying to win her over. I am patient I know she is a sweet girl and has lots of potential, but trust is something that will take a lot of time. 

Monty reminds me of a very comical 3 year old. He loves to chew carpet, and so when he is in his cage or out of it I always give him plenty of things to chew on besides the carpet. I still catch him chewing on the darn carpet tho. The floor where he plays is so nasty looking, but replacing it is not an option.

He will run to any of us when he sees us just for pets, and when I clean his eye boogers out in the mornings he purrrs. He loves to binky and race around his room then he flops down from exhaustion. His antics are fun to watch and I feel my BP lowering every time i play with the buns.

And this week I have spent all of quiet time with them...my BP is through the roof lol

I have noticed myself talking to them more and more. Then I forget to talk to my hubby about things...lol Oh well hubby doesnt need to know everything lmao


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 5, 2010)

It's nice to see her laying down Monty is so cute...trying to check her out. LOl. She is just beautiful. 

My bunnies are my sanity....so I can relate. Lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 5, 2010)

I need all the sanity I can get this week. I have to say tho so far today it has been real good...no complaints :0


----------



## hln917 (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad you're having a good day and that Rose is healthy! I was trying to figure out why you had buttons in her cage till I realized it was part of the picture!:biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 5, 2010)

LMAO I put the Buttons there Helen when I edited the pic. I thought it was cute to cover up the poop with buttons HA HA HA HA


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 5, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Glad you're having a good day and that Rose is healthy! I was trying to figure out why you had buttons in her cage till I realized it was part of the picture!:biggrin2:


Don't feel bad it took me a minute to figure that out too. LOl. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2010)

That Monty is a handsome devil!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think u might b biased Dave....lol


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 6, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> It think itcosts me $65 for a vet visit for my bunnies. I think it's expensive cause it's exotic's.
> 
> When I take my dogs in it only costs me like $ 30-35 but it's another doctor.


on thursday i paid Â£83 for both dogs' vaccinations and health checks. on friday i paid Â£66 for both bunnies' mixi vaccinations and health checks. looking on the bright side it is not as much as the children cost me


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice Donna u used the kid card ha ha ha...those little buggers cost a fortune lmao


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 6, 2010)

buttons? 

and she is BEAUTIFUL her fur looks so soft and different. im sorr ive been neglecting this blog!! i feel horrible not knowing about ja jay and everything going on ): 

im glad things are going well though for you wit rose


----------



## silvermoon (Feb 7, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Last night I caught her doing a DBF. I can tell she is very comfortable in her cage and feels safe, but then when I open the door for her to come out to play she will sit under the dinning room table. I have been slowly laying on the floor next to the table. Her eyes r the size of grapes and she is so tense. then if I make the slightest move she takes off for the cage. Well I dont wanna push it with her, but i keep trying to win her over. I am patient I know she is a sweet girl and has lots of potential, but trust is something that will take a lot of time.


When we first caught Fluffy she wouldn't even leave her enclosure on her own she was so terrified of both of us. The first week my husband would pick her up and put her in her play area under the table and then put her back. She would just freeze up and let him and then scrunch up in the corner and freeze there. 

I started coaxing her out of the corner with banana and pellets, which are her favorite foods. Plus we started tossing a few pellets in to her enclosure whenever we walked by. 

I also found it helped to just sit on the floor and read a book or magazine or watch tv and not be 100% focused on her. Even now she mostly binkies when I can only see it out of the corner of my eye! When I look right at her she does her 'who, me?' routine.

Just keep up the floor time and be patient. The fact that she is DBF in her cage is a great sign. Fluffy didn't even do that in her enclosure for months, she preferred chicken-bun pose all the time. 

Good luck with Rose, I'm sure she will do wonderfully with you.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 8, 2010)

*silvermoon wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Last night I caught her doing a DBF. I can tell she is very comfortable in her cage and feels safe, but then when I open the door for her to come out to play she will sit under the dinning room table. I have been slowly laying on the floor next to the table. Her eyes r the size of grapes and she is so tense. then if I make the slightest move she takes off for the cage. Well I dont wanna push it with her, but i keep trying to win her over. I am patient I know she is a sweet girl and has lots of potential, but trust is something that will take a lot of time.
> ...


THX a Bunch. It is funny u mention sitting on the floor. I have a story lol

So I usually spend about a half hour or so of floor time with Rose after work every day...and that time fluctuates depending on how she handles it.

It was cute that she would come out of the cage and get just so close to me then zoom off. she stepped lightly on my quilt when she was out checking on what the new things were in her area. 

So I was pinning a quilt in the dinning room floor on Sat. Rose was out, and very curious. Its interesting cuz she wants to check things out but her fear holds her back.

I was finished and started to cut the excess off and get the quilt off the floor. Well She flipped out, she was in complete panic and survival mode. I am not sure if it was the sound of my scissors or that I was on all four's. But I was concerned she was going to hurt herself from frantically running all over in such a small area in front of her cage. She would run any where else tho. I think safety reasons. 

She is just fine after she calmed down and now this morning when I went to freshen up her cage she didnt freak out. she just settled into her corner and waited. I had no problems giving her a head pet...I usually dont, but I take it slow as to not scare her. She even seemed like she wanted more attention. It was a nice feeling.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 8, 2010)

OH Ya I forgot to give an update on Monty. 

He is a shyster...yep that about sums it up lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lol the shy ones are always secretly the best.  my Fallow's a shy bun


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 8, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> lol the shy ones are always secretly the best.  my Fallow's a shy bun


Monty was timid in the beginning also so I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 9, 2010)

I keep forgetting to tell u that I finished Rosemary's Book It was good but a twist in there I was totally not expecting


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 9, 2010)

hmmm rosemarys book?? i think you told me about the clan bear ones, but not about any other ones your reading right now


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 9, 2010)

Rosematy Van Deuren...is a RO member but also wrote a book called "Basajaun" Its a rabbit book. It's like 10.00 through amazon or if you go to her website u can buy it for 14.00 and have her autograph. I did that and she made the cutest drawing on it too. It was sweet.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 9, 2010)

hmm whats it about?


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 9, 2010)

rabbits lmao


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL well like care of stories of them?


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 9, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> LOL well like care of stories of them?


HUH??? not sure what that ment??

But it is a cute story of a little girl and a bunch of wild rabbits. How 1 bunny in particular befriends her and how they help each other.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 9, 2010)

awww that sounds like a cute story


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 9, 2010)

ya I thought so


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 9, 2010)

I stumbled upon this on Petfinder. what a sad story 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13971086?rvp=1

My heart goes out to her


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 9, 2010)

What a great bunny. I wish I could take her.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> What a great bunny. I wish I could take her.


I KNOW...I feel the same way


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 10, 2010)

): poor girl...she sounds like an amazing little thing. i love New Zealands...I've already decided my next bun will be a NZ...possibly one of Fallow's sister's. He has a REW sister. just wish I could have her ): but no more bunnies right now


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 10, 2010)

Monty

















Rose


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Look at that dewlap! lol!
talk about a chin rest!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 10, 2010)

LMAO I have one just like it ha ha ha it is soooo comfy lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL wow...she does have a huge dewlap!! and she really is super pretty, her coloring is beautiful


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 10, 2010)

THX Brenda


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 10, 2010)

What gorgeous bunnies Denise!! I love the pic's. :inlove:

It looks like Rose has gained weight.She looks really good in the pic's. Is she getting any better with you petting her?


----------



## hln917 (Feb 11, 2010)

They both have a beautiful coat on them! Imagining what their kids would look like.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha ha Helen that was the first think my skin kids asked me...can they have babies...I said NO lol

April I need to weigh Rose, I am not sure what her weight gain is.

She has been getting more calm, and venturing out from under the table. And of course when anyone sees her they go to pet her, she has been doing real well with that. 

I need to b careful I have found on the amount and frequency I give her lettuce. If i do too much or too often she produces excess cecals. 

Once u pick her up or sit with her she snuggles right in, it is just when she is on the floor or in her cage she is quite timid and nervous.

Monty is been funny...running up to u to get pets, and he loves Johns leg hair, or his socks, oh ya any thing John is wearing...he will go check out and give a sniff then a nibble, then a lick. John loves the attention lol 

Yesterday I caught him pushing a red car all over his room. I went to get the Flip and he was done and just wanted me to pet him, but what i saw of Monty doing that was comical. He loves toys and chewing...


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am so excited right now I went to open Rose's cage and she was waiting by the door and nose bumped it a bit instead of cowering in the far corner...that brought a tear of joy to my eye


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 11, 2010)

:inlove:now that is what you call a dewlap! and what a stunning coat rose has too


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 11, 2010)

I know I love her dewlap...I never thought I liked them, now I am very drawn to buns with them


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 11, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I am so excited right now I went to open Rose's cage and she was waiting by the door and nose bumped it a bit instead of cowering in the far corner...that brought a tear of joy to my eye


:woohoo


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Yes that is a WHOO HOO Moment for me lol


----------



## gbread (Feb 11, 2010)

An update on Jay Jay "the Jerk". I love him ! He has attitude as I call it. He free runs in my rescue. Everyone attempts to pet him and he ducks and runs. He loves carrots and his cage is working well. No lunging behavior, as he appears to be more comfortable with out a pen, but a cage that is completely surrounding him. He teases me at times, and looks right at me and pee's. Like he's the first bunny to do it, NOT! He will be coming with us to the Chicago Arlington Park Pet Expo in March. Thanks ms Denise for a new challenge. :bunny24


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 12, 2010)

*gbread wrote: *


> An update on Jay Jay "the Jerk". I love him ! He has attitude as I call it. He free runs in my rescue. Everyone attempts to pet him and he ducks and runs. He loves carrots and his cage is working well. No lunging behavior, as he appears to be more comfortable with out a pen, but a cage that is completely surrounding him. He teases me at times, and looks right at me and pee's. Like he's the first bunny to do it, NOT! He will be coming with us to the Chicago Arlington Park Pet Expo in March. Thanks ms Denise for a new challenge. :bunny24


thanks for the update. it brought me to tears. I am so happy.

I am so looking forward to coming down again...I cant wait for all the details 

John and I weighed Rose tonight. She is a whopping 7 lbs 10 oz she is making great improvements since we got her on 1.30.10 when she weighed 6lbs 6.oz


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *gbread wrote: *
> 
> 
> > An update on Jay Jay "the Jerk". I love him ! He has attitude as I call it. He free runs in my rescue. Everyone attempts to pet him and he ducks and runs. He loves carrots and his cage is working well. No lunging behavior, as he appears to be more comfortable with out a pen, but a cage that is completely surrounding him. He teases me at times, and looks right at me and pee's. Like he's the first bunny to do it, NOT! He will be coming with us to the Chicago Arlington Park Pet Expo in March. Thanks ms Denise for a new challenge. :bunny24
> ...


Wow...Rose put on some weight. Thats great!

I'm glad Jay Jay is doing well I can't wait to see him too! :bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 12, 2010)

I know i am excited...it will b all i think about till then...dont forget the camera!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 12, 2010)

Your buns are so beautiful. I think Monty wants to visit Indiana fora little while, 2 or 3 years!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL well hmmm we might b able to work something out if you have babies lol


----------



## hln917 (Feb 12, 2010)

Glad to hear that Jay Jay is doing good!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 12, 2010)

Glad he's doing well  So nice that you can now have updates about him so easily.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 12, 2010)

ya it makes me feel so good that I know i made the right choice with him and Lisa is so nice to take time out of her busy schedule to keep me posted.

I will get to see him again in March so that will be so nice also


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 13, 2010)

im glad you did what was right for your family and you and Jay Jay. It takes a strong person to realize that he isn't right with you. 

And any thoughts about readopting him if he is a changed bunny?


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I am very happy with Rose and TBH I think i would haave lingering fear if he came back...animals seem to live in the moment and with stuff like this I dont. so I think it would b bad for him if i still had fears and he was so to speak "fixed" then he might revert back to being a smit with me. I would hate to do that to him.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 13, 2010)

Denise....

I'm gonna take a leave of absence from the forum since my mom is sick. :cry4:I posted it on the main page. 



I just wanna tell you, I can't wait til I get to meet you next month. I'll see you then.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 13, 2010)

OK thx for the heads up hunni I think that is a good idea for u....


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 13, 2010)

ya that makes sense. i know if i got the chance i would take fallows brother back in a heartbeat, he was the pain in the butt of the two and not as nice, lol..but he was my baby


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 15, 2010)

SO on Sat. i got my v-day gifts. I got just what I wanted. last week I told John to heck with chocolates. I want a shovel

See a long while ago I lost my favorite shovel. I have a feeling the kids were playing with it and now is lost in the mountains of snow in the back yard. We have 2 decks, and the snow shovels r located there, so I can clean the sidewalks for the daycare kids. Well the trash is located in the back and I like shoveling the deck and by the garage to get to the trash so I have to walk thru the snow pile in the driveway to get to the front deck then trapes back to get to the back deck. 

I know I need the excersize lol but I wanted my own shovel more lol 

So I got my shovel and a box of chocolates. I was in heaven lol


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 15, 2010)

you mentioned exercise...anic:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 15, 2010)

LMAO thats right Donna I just mentioned it tho...do ppl actually expect to work that hard...lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 15, 2010)

hmm...i get enough at work -.- i like being lazy when i find time!

but congrats on the shovel, glad you had a good vday! i got...nothing from anyone but my dad and a friend *TEAR*


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 15, 2010)

OH Brenda sorry, u wanna share my shovel...I will let u do the driveway...we'll give the snow blower a break lol


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Being an Arizona native, I have never even SEEN snow. 
I tell people when I move to Colorado for Vet school, that I will probably spend the winter crying and will need to be put on suicide watch..LOL.

So I leave the shovling to you.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 15, 2010)

OH no it really is fun Myia...especially after an hour with show that feels like u r lifting 20 lbs weights yippee lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I want a shovel


Now thats such a romantic gift!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I want a shovel
> ...


Ya then I should have taken a nap lol:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Fancy77 wrote: *
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 18, 2010)

LOLOL that would totally be the BEST ever!!! im so glad you know how to get to my heart


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 18, 2010)

This was the first time i ever saw Monty on steps, granted it is not a huge step up, and he only stayed on the first step, but still i have proof now lol






I gave Monty and Rose an apple slice to share










Rose has ventured from under the dinning room table to the living room end table...not a long distance but its progress





I thought this was just such a cute pic


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 18, 2010)

:inlove::inlove: I love butt pic's. Lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 18, 2010)

thx huni!!!


----------



## Torchster (Feb 18, 2010)

She is such a cute little girl. She looks at home to me.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think she is comfortable but still leery and skidish...


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow she has gained so much weight and looks so much better!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 18, 2010)

yes she does...Thx Myia


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 19, 2010)

shes looking amazin


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thx Brenda, she still needs to come out of her shell...it will take time...I just hate being patient lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Wow she has gained so much weight and looks so much better!!!


This can only be said to a rabbit.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow she has gained so much weight and looks so much better!!!
> ...


:thumbup

u r a smart man!!!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 20, 2010)

lol well give her time...mimzy still wont trust me. i need to spend more time with her trying to bribe her with treats. she doesnt trust anyone at all. so i understand. its disappointing


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

ya it is a little but i am trying to b positive...


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hubby was nice enough to help enhance Rose's cage. The poops were falling out the sides accidentally, so we put coroplast around the bottom, and I added a 2nd level and a ramp. I will post pics soon. I am happy with it...well till i get a bug up my butt and wanna change it lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Monty's hay issues...with hay falling behind the cage will wait till another day


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2010)

Great cage!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 20, 2010)

does she climb that level to the second level?

looks good though!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I am happy with it...well till i get a bug up my butt and wanna change it lol


What you need is to get another 13 bunny's to cure that impulse.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am not sure Brenda if she does or not. i havent seen her, but things have been rearranged while I gone..who knows lol

Dave...trust me the thought crosses my mind...but i will need your help with time management lol



OK so I have a confession/omission to make. I have been spending a lot of spare time looking into hairless dog breeds. I am a greyhound person at heart, and hubby likes Labs (which everyone and there brother has one here)

But I was watching Animal Cops Phoenix and fell in love with one of the hairless Mexican chiwawwas lol they rescued from a hoarder, so i am just having a hard time getting them out of my head. But like everything i want MN doesnt provide, I was looking at rescues, but that means i have to flipping drive cross country to get one...so I am up a creek. Even breeders are no where to b found...which a puppy...no way i hate potty training. OH well I guess


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just watched that episode.
People love ugly dogs for some reason! lol. 

But Hairless dogs (Chinese Cresteds for Mexican hairless) have TONS of health problems too. I was going to get a Chinese Crested until I realized what unhealthy animals they are.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 21, 2010)

I was also looking at Xolo, and Mexican...


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 21, 2010)

i have a friend with a chinese crested female named pixie, so far it hasnt had problems, just gets cold pretty easily.
i do love the chinese crested but i prefer mutts for the fact they tend to have less problems


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I have come to the conclusion that this wish will have to stay that way. 

I was looking at teacup chihuahuas last night and fell in love. But i spoke with Mrs. St. Julian and like Myia said Health issues. The honesty she gave me means so much (and yours too Myia) that i think it is best that i just keep this a pipe dream.

I also always (which sux) need to think about my job. there r certian things i can and cant do...if I could potentially loose kids which equals loosing money, and money at this time is more important than my dreams of owning a dog.

I am sad about this...very sad, but oh well i am a big girl now and need to make the big girl decisions...darnit I dont like it lol 

So who knows what the future has in store for me.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 21, 2010)

the perfect pup will find you...or you can always just adopt me lol

and it would be hard owning a dog with the daycare, a lot of parents may be upset over it. 

but good for you for thinking of your situation


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 21, 2010)

Its the same with me Denise. I want a dog so bad.
But I have to keep reminding myself it may not be the best at this time. Frustrating, huh?


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 21, 2010)

Frustrating...lol BINGO


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I am sad about this...very sad, but oh well i am a big girl now and need to make the big girl decisions...darnit I dont like it lol


I remember a long time wanting so much to be an adult and now I find myself wishing I was a kid again with no worries other then who I was going to hang out with.

Being a responsible adult can just plain suck at times. If the wife and kids weren't so selfish and wanted a place to sleep, food to eat, running water and electricity to power thepc's, lights etc.,my life would be so much simpler.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 21, 2010)

:roflmao:

Why r ppl so needy??? I ask the same things Dave lol 

I am in love tho...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15031920
they wont adopt more than 60 miles away


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2010)

Cute face, its the hairless part that gets to me.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 21, 2010)

this one is just a regular chihuahua not a hairless. it there r that many health issues i am not waiting my time


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, it looked hairless in the picture, no glasses on.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 22, 2010)

awww im not a chi fan but thats a cutie...if i ever got a chi itd have to be a long hair blue...ive seen some that have a lamb coat as puppys with curly whiskers, and as they get older they have a beautiful longish coat with their pretty green eyes


----------



## hln917 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hubby and I saw this dog on someone's FB account that looks like a chihuahua but had lots of hair like a yorkie. He thinks it's a cross breed. Any ideas?


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 23, 2010)

Monty...where to begin lol I have this door or 1/2 door that blocks him into his room. I do not want babies so until I get him neutered he need to stay in there. well he has decided that he wants the door open at all times. It is unusual for him to leave the room with the door open...and he has gotten by Rose 2 times now. SCARY. So I have had to put a barricade in front of it. 

See he will sit there and scratch the living day lights out of that door till it gets open. He used to b content in there now he wants out. Ya I Dont think so. 

Rose is still very skiddish, but growing into herself nicely. She likes the new cage set up and seems to b very calm in her cage.

SO the other news.... John caught me looking at dogs on line. I was trying to b sneaky...He asked me a few questions then said r u gonna get one. Well the explaining of what i want and what i should do kinda went out the window after he gave me the green light. Well after I changed my pants we talked more and I called a lot of shelters. I ended more confused than i began. The consensus turned out to b if i want a dog i need to look at puppies...oh yeah, i am not a fan of potty training  

Granted this all hasnt happened in one night but that is the nuts and bolts of what happened 

Well I sent him a few pics of ones I liked and we decided on one so I made all arrangements and we will b picking he/she up tomorrow night. The breeder has 2 left...a boy and a girl...well see which one we like then.

I called the vet and figured out all the stuff i will have to have...I like being prepared  and went on a bit of a shopping adventure to get the basics. I know what i have to pay in vet bills and how much he/she will eat, and what to expect for the future. I also ordered a book.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm...ok i need details, dont leave me wondering!!!

breed?
age?

what kinda food you gonna feed?


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I sent u the link yest. when we were chatting  he he u never asked lol

Chihuahua

3 months- Fawn colored

dunno yet if we r getting the boy or the girl

they use Purena Little Bits...I bought a small bag till i figure out what i wanna feed it...if i do at all


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 24, 2010)

oooo mk, the ones i said looked big for chis??

i liked the boy, he was a pretty thing!!!

an purina sucks


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL I have no idea..i think its just the pics, but well see. 

What do u recommend...I know u r the guru lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 25, 2010)

lol...depends. i feed canidae cause i feed a lot. 
if i could afford it, i love dick van paten (however you spell it) natural balance. 
and if i could afford taste of the wild, id be feeding it.
depends on your budget and whats in the area


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 25, 2010)

I used to use Natural Balance and loved it. I will B going to Petco this weekend


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 25, 2010)

So we got the girl Chihuahua last night. it was so cold last night I had to make it quick.

SO introducing Sophia
















I decided to introduce Monty to Sophia first. It went well I needed to correct her barking at her, and she was a bit too curious, but I had it under control, finally she wanted to play with Monty...He wouldnt have any of that.











Here r some random shots of Monty and Rose, who I caught playing with Leggos, I was so happy to see her play with toys


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 25, 2010)

:inlove:

OMG....What cute pic's of everyone!!!!Sophia is adorable! 



I love seeing Rose with theLeggo's. Too cute


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 25, 2010)

I know I was so excited to see her "playing" 

Thx huni!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 25, 2010)

hmm im totally throwing some of charlees legos to the buns now!!

and the girl is THICK!!! wow i thought they were big but not that big!! but shes a dol!!! why the girl? im more for males


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cute puppy, it looks like Monty is bigger then the dog!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 25, 2010)

Brenda u think she is big...wow I think she is so tiny...lol never seen one in person, and only having big dogs she is dinky lol

John liked the girl from the pics and the breeder said she was more passive/docile...which makes a difference


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dave, Monty is totally bigger and he will always be heavier too... thats cool how the food chain is reversed here lol


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2010)

Aw Monty is too cute!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes Myia Monty is such a cutie...he is such a love bug.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ms. Rose was introduced to Sophia last night. Sophia was very curious...Rose on the other hand was not as much. in the beginning Rose was ticked that someone else was in her house...err..umm...under her table lol But it seemed she warmed up to the idea and I was able to catch a couple of cute shots.













I had to throw this one is...sooo cute


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 26, 2010)

:inlove: waay too much cuteness! what a gorgeous colour coat rose has! i've probably said that before


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 26, 2010)

she seems to be fitting in great!!! and i cant get over Rose, shes so beautiful


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 26, 2010)

THX Donna!!!

Yes Sophia is doing good

Rose is doing so well I am so happy she is filling out so nicely


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 1, 2010)

:inlove: How Sweet! I can't believe Rose went up to Sophia. That is great!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 2, 2010)

I know lol As long as Sophia leaves Rose alone all is harmonious here lol Oh wait Rose feels that was towards all of us lol


----------



## Torchster (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope that the bunnies are doing well. Looks like Rose has put on some wieght and is adjusting nicely to her new home.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> I hope that the bunnies are doing well. Looks like Rose has put on some wieght and is adjusting nicely to her new home.


Thx

She is doing well..I haven't updated in a while but there is nothing new to report. all is well with Monty and Rose. 

How is Popeye doing???


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am glad things are going well with the buns, although I think Monty may want to summer in Indiana.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 7, 2010)

I might begin to crack the more you mention that LMAO


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 8, 2010)

It does get muggy down here, but he would have to suffer like the rest of the herd in with having central air.


----------



## pOker (Mar 10, 2010)

I am such a bad person--I have missed all of this!! So let me say-- ADORABLE DOG! She looks very sweet!

Rose is such a gorgeous rabbit, I want to steal her from you!! lol..
Monty is also just as adorable!!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thx Hannah...I know how u feel tho I have missed out on a lot myself since I havent been getting notifications...grrrr

Well I think I have created a monster. OMG I have to gate my steps so he doesnt go upstairs. WOW for the longest time he was scared to even go on 1 step, then he would just sit on the bottom step, not all the way up in a flash.

I have "Lost" him so many times now. I know where he is...in my bedroom, but do u think I could actually find him...NOPE. I have to recruit my 4 year old to help...LMAO

Then when I gate the steps I cant just put the gate up on the first step...nope I have to do it on at least the 3rd one otherwise he jumps the darn thing. 

I am getting sooo very frustrated with Miss Rose. I feed her..lol and after she is done eating she flips the bowl over...what a waste. The weird thing is...is that it is one of those bowls that hooks onto the wire on the cage. some how she has figured out how to get under it with her nose and nudges it hard enough that is comes unhooked...It doesnt matter if i fill the bowl full or just a 1/4 cup she tips it ever time

I am wasting soo much food, and I am challenged to figure out a solution. Either her food gets dumped into her litter pan or all over the floor of the cage. grrrrrr


----------



## hln917 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I am getting sooo very frustrated with Miss Rose. I feed her..lol and after she is done eating she flips the bowl over...what a waste. The weird thing is...is that it is one of those bowls that hooks onto the wire on the cage. some how she has figured out how to get under it with her nose and nudges it hard enough that is comes unhooked...It doesnt matter if i fill the bowl full or just a 1/4 cup she tips it ever time
> 
> I am wasting soo much food, and I am challenged to figure out a solution. Either her food gets dumped into her litter pan or all over the floor of the cage. grrrrrr


LOL! Do I sense a Minnesota attitude for Ms. Rose? Baci does the same thing only when he's finished with his greens and wants more. I find it hysterical, I'm sure you don't share the same sentiment!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL yes Helen attitude is right!! But no sorry to say I dont share that sentiment lol...I wud if Rose would start paying for the food she wastes...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2010)

I can understand about the wasted food. Daisy doesn't tip her food over, but she shakes her cage so hard the food comes out her dish and into her litter pan.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 13, 2010)

isn't that so frustrating??? or maybe it's just me lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree it is frustrating. I have cleaned out Daisy's litter tray and found a cup of food in there.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 14, 2010)

I love this..look how curious she is..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> I love this..look how curious she is..


The pup has the expression of "Please don't hurt me!"


----------



## hln917 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I love this..look how curious she is..
> ...



LOL! The poor pup does look scared!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 15, 2010)

That "poor" pup is by far not scared any more. all she wants to do with Rose is play...Rose will have none of that. So Sophia goes off to play with Monty...


----------



## Torchster (Mar 16, 2010)

Rose was thinking that the poor other bunny had no fur and short ears.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats true..Rose has no time tho for outcasts lol


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:

Wow I've really been slackin' on reading your blog! I think I'm all caught up now. 

Sophia is adorable! She looks big for a chi, but I like that. My Kit is big for a papillon too. It makes them seem less fragile. If you get sick of the potty training, I'm sure Kit would love to have a new sister


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL Chelle  Ya i think she is big for 4.5 months she weighs 7.10 lbs


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well all i am more than excited today, cuz I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow morning to volunteer at the Pet Expo down there. I will b helping out Lisa at No Splitting Hares Rabbit Rescue. I will b able to see Jay Jay and support a great cause.

I have come to the conclusion tho that when I talk with Lisa I have so many ideas to help the donation side of things, that either I am full of ideas or full of $hit lol I hope she can put up with me all weekend, and not wanna boot me in the butt lmao

I am also sad that my friend will not b joining me but due to the ever changing lives we lead, she will not b able to make it. Maybe next time. Love Ya Girl...

Lets see...Rose is doing well she is at the perfect weight and so her tipping her food over every day is probably a good thing, then she will not over eat and get too plump...I call it self regulation lol

Monty is such a comical little/big boy. He loves playing with Sophia,and if I have his door shut he will pry it open to go find her to play. He does huge binkies (he can clear the floor almost a foot, which to me is surprising since he is so big and loves it when Sophia licks his ears and head...he has it made 

All for now...I will b leaving tomorrow morning, and coming home Sunday afternoon.


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 20, 2010)

that sounds funner than my weekend!!! lol work work work...

great that their getting along so well. any new pictures of them playing?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2010)

It sounds like you are going to have a fun weekend..

Im looking forward to hearing how your weekend went


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a good weekend. I talked to a lot of cool ppl and learned a lot about other rescues and so many other things. The one exhibit I really enjoyed learning about was www.Save-A-Vet.org what they do for the vet service dogs and human vets. 

Saturday Morning John called me at 7am to let me know he has a problem. BJ my oldest woke him up to let him know that Rose had babies...WHAT how could this happen...Ok i KNOW how it happened. lol but how, Monty works fast The 2 times I caught him out of his room and by Rose he was working the wrong end on her. 

SO any how I have to move forward and not worry about the how and just focus on making sure every one is ok. Rose had 2 black babies on 3.20.10 I am not naming them and trying not to get attached until I feel they will make it.

Rose seems to b a great mom and has pulled a boat load of fur, and to me seems to be feeding them also. they are squirmy little things tho

Baby 1










baby 2


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 22, 2010)

:inlove: How sweet!! 

I'm glad Rose is doing good with them. Now you know why she was eating so much. Lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL ya no kidding...and why she was gaining so much weight lol


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 22, 2010)

Aw baby bunnies born on the first day of spring - so cute! Good luck with them.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

THX Chelle I need it lol


----------



## hln917 (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw your post on FB on my cell phone during lunch and I'm wondering what I missed:? I thoughttheyhad Monty's coloring but I knew he was a boy and you never said Rose was preggo. I finally got back to my computer and mystery solved! Congrats on being a grandma!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry Helen I didnt mean to stump u like that lol 

OH then u bring out the "G" word AAAAAHHHHH i am to young to b a grandma lol 

THX huni wish me luck tho this is all uncharted territory for me


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations! They are very cute, feel free to pm me with any questions. When Sweetie had her first litter I had my son text my wife and tell her she was a grandma! She called me and asked me more details, she thought my son and his girlfriend...when I told her it was the bunny, she got upset with me...women! I think her heart skipped a few beats.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

LMAO that is funny I agree tho it is a women thing lol

And thx Dave I might have a lot of questions so I will b taking you up on your offer. I have a thread started in the rabbitry and show room...Her peeing all over BUT in the litter pan is my biggest question right now.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55547&forum_id=8&jump_to=752192#p752192


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad your weekend went well...but what a surprise you got when you came home.

I went through the same thing with two of my girls...unexpected pregnancies...and yeah they are five yearsold now


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

BABY 1
















BABY 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

Baby 2


----------



## hln917 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah they definitely have Monty's coloring! He's guilty, that little stud muffin!:biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

HA HA HA I used other words that are not good to post here lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 23, 2010)

The babies look great. Very active and adorable. 



How's Sophia doing with the rabbits? and potty training?


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 24, 2010)

The babies are adorable and the picture with Sophia and the baby is priceless!

What are you going to do with them when they get older? Keep them or find them homes? Hehe if it where me I wouldn't be able to give them up!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> The babies look great. Very active and adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> How's Sophia doing with the rabbits? and potty training?


Sophia is doing well with the buns, and potty training is hit and miss...some good days and some not so good


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> The babies are adorable and the picture with Sophia and the baby is priceless!
> 
> What are you going to do with them when they get older? Keep them or find them homes? Hehe if it where me I wouldn't be able to give them up!


Ya know that is a fabulous question lol I am thinking about keeping, John is thinking about not lol We will see lol


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 24, 2010)

lol give him time, maybe he'll fall in love with them and won't want to give them up anymore by the time they are older.

Good luck with the potty training! Small dogs can be so difficult with that. It took us awhile with Kit, even though he's a really smart dog.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

THX for the pep talk huni lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

BABY 1








BABY 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 25, 2010)

BABY 1




BABY 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 25, 2010)

They r 5 days old now. I have come to the conclusion that I will NEVER b a breeder. How the heck to they do it. I know i shouldnt b getting attached but well ya a big part of me is. How do breeders let them go, how do they think any one is good enough for "their" babies wow that has to b challenging, I know it is for me.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 25, 2010)

So cute!

I wouldn't be able to do it either - I'd just end up keeping them all.


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 25, 2010)

BABIES!!! when did this happen!!! i have neglected the forums to much!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 25, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> BABIES!!! when did this happen!!! i have neglected the forums to much!


EARLY Sat. Morning 3.20.10


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 25, 2010)

They are soooo adorable!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

I am a breeder! I havent had any live babies yet! I dont know if I can let them go either! But I know I cant keep them all.. But when I had my first litter this month and both died I cried like a baby.. Even though I got one crying and breathing again. Just couldnt deal with it. But now I have too!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

But, Your babies are so darling!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 25, 2010)

Misty do u need to borrow my buns to lead by example lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rose and Monty have been doing well, not too much to update there.

But here r the 6 day old babies. They seem to b thriving

Baby 1






Baby 2


----------



## Torchster (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow - baby rabbits. Well at least you only had two. It could be much worse.

Monty, you naughty naughty boy, shame on you!

Baby 1's ears seem so small?


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh look at those baby bunny toes!!

Soo cute!

Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> Wow - baby rabbits. Well at least you only had two. It could be much worse.
> 
> Monty, you naughty naughty boy, shame on you!
> 
> Baby 1's ears seem so small?


Yes I could have had 9 lol

I think it's just the pick if I had to guess the ears are like a inch long...thats just a guess tho


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 26, 2010)

Have a great weekend too Chelle


----------



## hln917 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> They r 5 days old now. I have come to the conclusion that I will NEVER b a breeder. How the heck to they do it. I know i shouldnt b getting attached but well ya a big part of me is. How do breeders let them go, how do they think any one is good enough for "their" babies wow that has to b challenging, I know it is for me.


They are getting big already! They have a beautiful coat on them. I couldn't be a breeder also. Would have to live in a mansion to make sure they all have a room since I know I won't be able to give them up. I'd also be a nervous wreck with them being so young and checking in on them every hour!


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 27, 2010)

whatre your plans for the babies? could always send one my way  ((I WISH))


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 27, 2010)

Look at those big feetz!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 28, 2010)

Helen I have to say I am good about checking on them. I pick them up in the morning and do pets and pics then I just leave them alone. I have Rose's cage next to my dinning room table so when I am over there I will glance to see if they r moving or sleeping and such.

How about u just come up by me Brenda and help me take care of them lol 

THX Dave!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

Babies 3.27.10








B

Babies 3.28.10





Babies 3.29.10





Baby 1





Baby 2





I am not sure if u can tell but the babies have their eyes open today WOOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

OH i have been forgetting to mention I found the best "cure" for Rose dumping her food bowl. John picked up a dog bowl a small one of course that can b screwed onto the cage. I can turn the bowl itself to remove it and refill it. Even tho it is a small bowl it is so deep that I need to have something in side it to raise the bottom up so she can reach the bottom.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay for bunny opening eyes! They are truley so cute.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thx Guys!!!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 30, 2010)

Any names yet?


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

NO names yet Helen...I dont have a clue what sex they r lol I keep looking but I am beyond clueless lmao


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 30, 2010)

They are growing fast!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

I KNOW I will post a video later today it is cute


----------



## Torchster (Mar 30, 2010)

Did ya ever think that you would be a grandma already???

Ok, that was a cheap shot, but I so couldn't resist.

They are very cute! Do they have much of a personality yet?


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> Did ya ever think that you would be a grandma already???
> 
> Ok, that was a cheap shot, but I so couldn't resist.
> 
> They are very cute! Do they have much of a personality yet?


YA cheap shot...jerk lmao

I am 33 so I am a awful young g-mom lol 

Well i dont think so, or I should say I really cant tell. I think they will soon tho with them having their eyes open now.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Those are BIG babies! So cute!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Those are BIG babies! So cute!


UMM...yep...Daddy is Monty and he is a FG...I need a bigger house now lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is yesterdays video


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 31, 2010)

:inlove: Omg....they are adorable!!! I had to get on RO today to have a lookie. I've been so busy going to the hospital everyday. I'm so happy they are doing good.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

U have been missed huni, but shoot me an email to let me know how all is going by u


----------



## Torchster (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, if the turn out like Monty, you will have your hands full!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh no Monty is a great guy I am hoping they r like him. gentle, submissive, and loving to b petted


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Baby 1











Baby 2





Sophia was watching the babies while they r on the floor


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 31, 2010)

Adorable babies!


----------



## Torchster (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sure that they will be wonderful bunnies...then puberty hits. But its the same for all children.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> I'm sure that they will be wonderful bunnies...then puberty hits. But its the same for all children.


OH great...thx U had to bring up puberty in the buns and my kids...I dread puberty lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 2, 2010)

are you keeping the bbies?

im not keepin up so well


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 2, 2010)

The baby bunnies and Sophia are all adorable!!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 2, 2010)

It's been 2 days!! Need new photos!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well so much to say. 

I had Friday off and did some spring cleaning as well as taking Sophia to the vet to get spayed...she is doing well btw.She just need the cone on otherwise she goes right for the stitches.

I had to go to a b-day party on Sat. which went surprisingly better than expected.

Easter was great. I was with family for only 1/2 hour to eat, the rest of the day i cleaned my flower beds and raked my front yard. I didnt find any dead birds so far so that is a bonus. I did loose 2 rhododendron bushes over winter which i am quite bummed about.

My allergies have been terrible so far tho. I even am loosing my voice cuz of it...the hubby is happy bout it tho  

The babies are doing well and I know it has been a while since i posted pics so I will put some on. They are jumping in and out of the nest box now and in and out of the cage so I have had to fasten a gate up when i open it so they stay in one spot. They both really enjoy all the attention, and I see baby 2 as a bit more docile and not as curious as baby 1. I also notice baby 2 to just melt to the floor when s/he is petted. 

4/2/10
Baby 2





baby 1





4/3/10





I gave them a toy to play with 
Baby 1





4/4/10
I cleaned out the nest box..Rose likes it more than they do lol





4/5/10
Baby 1





Baby 2


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 7, 2010)

Omg Denise...The babies are adorable :inlove:So is Sophia. 



I've been missing out. It would be hard to give them away-the baby bunnies.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well I have made the decision to NOT keep them. I just dont have the room.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh wow..gosh babies grow up so darn quick...but they are just the cutest though...so adorable.

Glad to hear Sophia is doing well


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 8, 2010)

thx Cheryl!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 8, 2010)

I know how it is Denise...if I had the room I'd have about 5 more rabbits. So hard to say no.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya i'd like to keep them but it really is the best that I dont.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 8, 2010)

18 days old
Baby 1 






Baby 2





Here's Monty...I think he looks REALLY relaxed lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 8, 2010)

babies are sooo cute and sad youll have to rehome them


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG they look like tiny Kirbys.  
My husband and I contemplated how to get babies out of my neutered Kirby. We find him so handsome that it's a shame to have ended his bloodline LOL


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

I caught some cute shots of the buns today

How can she b comfortable??


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2010)

Mommy makes a nice pillow.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

lol that was what i was thinking lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 9, 2010)

so cute with the babies on rose


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

they have been doing that a lot lately it is soo cute


----------



## hln917 (Apr 9, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> OMG they look like tiny Kirbys.
> My husband and I contemplated how to get babies out of my neutered Kirby. We find him so handsome that it's a shame to have ended his bloodline LOL



:roflmao:



The babies are gettiing cuter by the day!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 9, 2010)

Cute pic's!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

thx


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 9, 2010)

Mom looks like she just doesn't mind. LOL


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mom will tolerate it till she has had enough then puts her foot down lol


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!! They are sooooo cute. Just like dad!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness..i love this picture lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 10, 2010)

thx guys

Ya isnt that pic too funny...i just dont understand how that can b comfy lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 10, 2010)

well i sleep half off the bed sometimes...lol...and my body all twisted lol. no one knows how thats comdy lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

ha ha Branda

Babies r doing good but sadly Rose has passed away


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 12, 2010)

what...!?! what happened to her ):


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

I found her dead Sunday morning


----------



## Torchster (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## Torchster (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope that they babies are doing OK.

You have a had such a rough time of it the past couple months, I hope that all everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

Other than that life is all good 

I have help with advice so i think the babies will b just fine


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> ha ha Branda
> 
> Babies r doing good but sadly Rose has passed away


She did? I am so sorry


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 12, 2010)

ink iris:Rest in peace Rose. So Sorry Denise. :hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

thx guys


----------



## Nummy (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! What a gorgeous rabbit family! If I had room I'd come down and take them home! What great pics too and the video is just priceless!:inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Nummy wrote: *


> Wow! What a gorgeous rabbit family! If I had room I'd come down and take them home! What great pics too and the video is just priceless!:inlove:


Thx a bunch huni!!!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 12, 2010)

Denise~ I'm so sorry! I just read about Rose.:hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

thx Helen, I decided not to make a thread on the bridge for her...this is a hard one for me.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Rose :rainbow:


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Nummy (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww I just read about Rose, I am so sorry for your loss.:bigtears:


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Torchster (Apr 12, 2010)

OH my God, how did get his head thru there like that! So cute!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

The blue panels r bigger by a bit than the black. they have gotten their head stuck and have been learning not too but I had to cut one of the wires to get a head out one day...scared the crud out of me.


----------



## Torchster (Apr 12, 2010)

U r such a good bunny mommy. They are lucky to have you.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Torchster (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish I could take one of the babies - but since A.) u r a million miles away and B.) I'm not doing so well with the trio I have, I should just stick with what I have. 

They are such pretty little babies!

Do they get into EVERYTHING?


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

I dont let them run around unsupervised, and when i do as u saw in the video I have them in a secure area...so no not really they dont get into much at all...i am sure they will as they get older


----------



## Torchster (Apr 12, 2010)

There are so small, and I bet they are so quick, that in one second they are gone. There must be a billion places to go.

Looks like in a couple of weeks they will be the size of my Bert!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ya know i still havent weighed them...i need to get on that. 

They r very docile and easy to catch most of the time they come right to the cage door when called.


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 13, 2010)

Awww thevideo is cute! Maybe Monty will be good with them so they can bond to him now.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 13, 2010)

Monty and the babies r such gluttons for attention, as they r are very neglected and never get pets lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been taking the babies outside, but they stay on the deck, they seem to just love it out there

4/11/10
















4/14/10 I kept seeing Baby red doing DBF I was having a hard time getting a pic tho...










Monty was having a blast on the deck also...so much so he felt the need to help me clean the dead flowers from the pot, and freshen up the dirt too





It was such hard work he needed a break





My oldest son bought an electric motorbike a couple years ago. Now my 4 year old thinks he is a big boy and he can ride it...i was sweating bullets but i trusted hbbys judgment and bit my lip and got the camera. Hubby was right Zander did awesome


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is my last pic of Rose. I took this pic cuz it was hilarious seeing the babies take turns jumping into the food dish to eat the pellets. I will now remember it for other things


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 15, 2010)

AwwwLove the pic's...

The babies are soooo cute! And I just love Monty! 

Zander is brave...lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 15, 2010)

The pic of Rose and the babies is so sweet. She was so beautiful.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thx April!!!!! The last one was hard to post but it is nice I have it


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 15, 2010)

The baby bunny DBF is soo cute!

Rose was beautiful. I know what you mean about it being hard to post the last picture. I never posted the last pictures I have of my Zeus, and he passed over 2 years ago now.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 15, 2010)

I took like 50 pics just to get that one good DBF...I was on a mission lol


----------



## silvermoon (Apr 15, 2010)

Awww, I am so so sorry to hear about Rose  Those were some great pics with her half-hanging in the litter box, her with the babies in a pile, and that last one. Thanks for sharing her with us. 

The babies are so cute!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 15, 2010)

thx!!!!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 16, 2010)

The babies are just too adorable!


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 16, 2010)

te babies are growing up so fast!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 16, 2010)

THX I cant believe it either


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 16, 2010)

are you gonna be sad to let them go? or have you decided to keep one?


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 16, 2010)

or 2!? :biggrin2:

I've tried to get pics of my bunnies doing DBF's before and they almost always get up right before I get the picture!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Chelle it took me like 50 times b4 i got a good one.

Brenda I am letting both go I have an add in Kijiiji and Craigs list as well as my local paper


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2010)

Those baby's are so cute!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 16, 2010)

Great pictures Denise! I really like the one of Rose and the babies.

Brave little boy you have there, more like brave mom for letting him ride it!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thx Dave

Ha ha Helen I was not Brave when Zander rode it I was petrified but i had faith and trust in John.


----------



## Torchster (Apr 22, 2010)

how are da babies doing?


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 22, 2010)

Babies r doing well not too much to tell except they r growing like weeds. and are already a bit over a month old...wow


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 22, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! You should keep and fix them all than have people guess who is who.


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 23, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> OMG! You should keep and fix them all than have people guess who is who.


:rofl:


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG...the babies are getting so big. :shock:They are so cute. :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 24, 2010)

I know April and they r just like Monty sweet as pie


----------

